# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 12/05/2005 (4η)

## Maroulis Nikos

Τι θα λέγατε για την 4η μας συνάντηση στις 12/05/2005
Περιμένω προτάσεις σας σχόλια παρατηρήσεις κ.τ.λ.

----------


## milla

:Smile:  Λέω ωραία,τελείωσαν και οι ιώσεις και να δώσουμε δυναμικό παρόν!για πού λέτε;

----------


## kathy_red

Θα προσπαθήσω αυτή τη φορά να είμαι εκεί   :Smile:  
Νομίζω ότι ένα καλό σημείο είναι το Οlympico που είχε γίνει και η προηγούμενη συνάντηση
θα χαρώ να σας ξαναδώ

υ.γ. Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους!

----------


## Asterias

Χρονιά Πολλά σε όλους....!!! Ύστερα από μακροχρόνια απουσία μου από το naytilia είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να πώ πως κ εγώ μάλλον είμαι μέσα!!!

----------


## stilman

Βεβαίως και να συναντηθούμε, όσοι ασχολούνται ή έχουν αγάπη για την (το) ναυτιλία πρέπει να ανταλλάσουν ιδέες και προβληματισμούς, τόπος συνάντησης κάπου στον Πειραιά. Στέλιος

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ  mail ΜΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ3 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ-INTERNET ΑΠΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ- ΚΑΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ 3 ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ NAYTILIA. ΕΜΑΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ. ΓΙΑ OLYMPICO ΜΕΣΑ Κ ΓΩ. ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ(ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙ)

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## Admin

*Φίλες και φίλοι του Νaytilia.gr Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά!!!

Ελπίζουμε τις μέρες του Πάσχα να περάσατε όμορφα, ξεκούραστα και ξέγνοιαστα.

Οργανώνουμε μια νέα συνάντηση για τα μέλη και τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr.

Να (ξανα)βρεθούμε και να (ξανα)γνωριστούμε, να διηγηθούμε τις πασχαλινές μας περιπέτειες (ποιος άραγε καψάλισε παραπάνω το αρνάκι και να προγραμματίσουμε τις καλοκαιρινές αποδράσεις μας.

Μην ξεχνάτε πως η ιδέα για μια εκδρομή των μελών μας και των φίλων μας με ιστιοπλοϊκό, συνεχίζει να υφίσταται.

Γι αυτό ας μαζευτούμε όσοι το δυνατόν περισσότεροι αυτή την Τετάρτη στις 20,00 στο Ολύμπικο, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, για να προτείνουμε ημερομηνίες και μέρη προς επίσκεψη μεταξύ άλλων.


Σας περιμένουμε.

Φιλικά 
Ο Καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του Nautilia.gr*

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## milla

Τελικά στο Οlympico?την Τετάρτη τι ώρα;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τελικά στο Οlympico?την Τετάρτη τι ώρα;



*την Τετάρτη στις 20,00 στο Ολύμπικο, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας*

----------


## triad

> *Φίλες και φίλοι του Νaytilia.gr Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά!!!
> 
> Ελπίζουμε τις μέρες του Πάσχα να περάσατε όμορφα, ξεκούραστα και ξέγνοιαστα.
> 
> Οργανώνουμε μια νέα συνάντηση για τα μέλη και τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr.
> 
> ............
> 
> Σας περιμένουμε.
> ...


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ?ΣΗΚΩΣΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ...

----------


## efouskayak

Λυπάμαι δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να είμαι πιο τυχερή.   :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από webmaster
> 
> *Φίλες και φίλοι του Νaytilia.gr Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά!!!
> 
> Ελπίζουμε τις μέρες του Πάσχα να περάσατε όμορφα, ξεκούραστα και ξέγνοιαστα.
> 
> Οργανώνουμε μια νέα συνάντηση για τα μέλη και τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr.
> 
> ............
> ...

----------


## triad

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ MSG. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΩ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ-ΕΝΕΚΑ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ,ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΑΜΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ- ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ MSG. ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΩ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΕ ΚΑΤΙ-ΕΝΕΚΑ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ,ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΑΜΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ- ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ


Θα είμαστε μέχρι αργά οπότε καλό είναι να επικοινωνήσεις μολίς τελειώσεις απλά θέλουμε να γνωριστούμε απο κοντά και σιγα σιγά να γίνουμε μία μεγάλη παρέα....

----------


## gvaggelas

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ADMINISTRATOR ΤΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ E-MAIL ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ NAYTILIA.GR. ΜΟΛΙΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗΣ, ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ.

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ?ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΤΕ ΧΘΕΣ?ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ.ΚΑΛΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΤΟΥΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα σε όλους νομίζω ότι ήτανε  καλύτερη συνάντηση του nautilia.gr
σιγα σιγα νομίζω πως γινόμαστε μια πολυ καλή παρέα !
περισσότερα για το πως ακριβώς περάσαμε απο την ALEX η οποία έχει αναλάβει την ενημέρωση......
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι κάποιοι πιστοποιήθηκαν χτες στο ποτό
Ή πιο σημαντική αναφορά χτές έγινε για την εκδρομούλα μας σε λίγες μέρες θα μάθετε περισσότερα μέσα απο το αντίστοιχο πόστ ......

----------


## Alex

καλημέρα και απο μένα αν και λίγο αργά, μην νομίζετε ότι κοιμόμουν όμως, όοοοχι,anyway, όσοι δεν ήρθατε ΧΑΣΑΤΕ!!! oh yes, περάσαμε πολύ καλά και μας συνέβη και ένα απρόοπτο που μας διασκέδασε ιδιαίτερα. 
Λοιπόν, όταν έφτασα στο σημείο συνάντησης είδα τον Νικο, τον Αστερία, την Kathy red, ένα επικείμενο μέλος και τον Netbull (επίσης νέο μέλος, φρέσκο αίμα χι χι χι). Εκεί που λέγαμε διάφορες ιστορίες και αναφερόμενοι στο site και σε άλλα άσχετα, έρχεται μια ωραιοτάτη κυρία (αν είχα φωτο τα αγοράκια θα τα είχαν παίξει) που σπονσοράριζε ένα ουίσκι. Αφού μας μοίρασε κουπόνια συμμετοχής που έπρεπε να συμπληρώσουμε κάποια στοιχεία βασικά μας είπε ότι σε λίγο στον εσωτερικό χώρο του μαγαζιού θα γινόταν μια παρουσιάση και θα κερδίζαμε όλοι ένα μκρό αλλά πολύ καλό δώρο, από τους 7 που είμασταν εκεί, πήγαμε οι 4, καθίσαμε κάνα μισάωρο είπιαμε τα ποτάκια μας σε διάφορες εκδοχές με σπράιτ, λεμονάδα και άλλα (παρα λίγο να μεθύσουμε, μπααααα είμαστε γερά ποτήρια, όχι παίζουμε  :Very Happy:  !!!) γελάσαμε διότι σχολιάζαμε το κάθε τι και το τέλος μας έδωσαν 2 κουπόνια όπου με αυτά μποορύμε να πιούμε ο καθένας 2 ποτά στην υγειά τους. 
Επίσης, μιλήσαμε εκτενέστερα για την εκδρομή, είπαμε ή να σαλπάρουμε απο Παρασκευή απόγευμα ώστε να είμαστε αίγινα το βραδάκυ, να τσιμπήσουμε κάτι και το πρωί να αρχίσει η μέρα μας πηγαίνοντας για μπανάκι ή να ξεκινήσουμε Σάββατο πρωί και να πάμε απευθείας για μπάνιο σε όμορφες παραλίες μη προσβάσιμες από τον πολύ κόσμο χι χι χι. Δεν αναφέρθηκε ημερομηνία συγκεκριμένη είπαμε απλά ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει μέσα στον Ιούνιο. Φανταστείτε πόσο ωραία που περάσαμε που δεν καταλάβαμε για πότε πήγε 00.30 για να φύγουμε. Αυτά που λέτε, αν έχετε κάποια ερώτηση ή διευκρίνηση ρωτήστε ελεύθερα. 8)

----------


## mangos

@@

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

[quote="mangos"]ημουνα κι εγω εκεί, και διαψεύδω τις ανυπόστατες φήμες οτι κοίταζα εκείνη την δίμετρη καλλονή...

quote]

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 
 δεν συμφωνήσω μαζί σου  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Alex

χα χα χα εγώ δεν ανέφερα ποιός και τί, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε όμως όποιος έχει τι μύγα τελικά... την πήρε μαζί του χι χι χι βρε άστην κάτω, 
και όσο για το λιγομίλητος ουουουουουουου ναι σαφώς  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tatyanna

Καλημέρα και από μένα!!!

Ειναι η πρώτη φορα που γραφω...ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ  :wink: 

Εχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον το Forum και ελπιζω να σας γνωρισω και απο κοντα καποια στιγμη!!!

Καλη σας μερα και παλι!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλως όρισες Tatyanna σου εύχομαι να περάσεις όμορφα με την παρέα μας   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημέρα και από μένα!!!
> 
> Ειναι η πρώτη φορα που γραφω...ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ  :wink: 
> 
> Εχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον το Forum και ελπιζω να σας γνωρισω και απο κοντα καποια στιγμη!!!
> 
> Καλη σας μερα και παλι!!!!


καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας !!! 
και εμείς ελπίζουμε να σε δούμε σε μία απο της δραστηρτιότητες μας μιάς και εκτός απο τις συναντήσεις έχουμε και τις εκδρομές μας .......

----------


## Alex

καλως ήρθες 

κοίτα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά, αν δεν μας γνωρίσεις απλά θα ΧΑΣΕΙΣ χι χι χι. 

Θα δεις έχει να γίνει ουυυυυυυυ πάντα με την καλή έννοια, μην παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας

----------


## Alex

πάντως δεν έχεις παράπονο, από συντόνισμο η ομάδα σκίζει, κοίτα πόσοι σε καλωσόρισαν με το καλημέρα εεεε? εεε?? καλό εε?

----------


## Tatyanna

Κανένα παραπονο...ευχαριστω για το καλως ορισμα

Σιγουρα θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα....οι εκδρομες ειναι η αδυναμια μου!!!  :Very Happy:  

Οσο για το συντονισμο...σας δινω συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## Morgan

καλως ορισες!
καλα "ταξιδια"...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κανένα παραπονο...ευχαριστω για το καλως ορισμα
> 
> Σιγουρα θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα....οι εκδρομες ειναι η αδυναμια μου!!!  
> 
> Οσο για το συντονισμο...σας δινω συγχαρητηρια.


ακόμα δεν έχουμε κάνει απολύτος τίποτα σύντομα θα φανεί η δυναμική μας μιας και το καλοκαιράκι μπήκε ....
Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα έχετε πλήρη ενημέρωση για τις εκδρόμες μας που ήδη έχουμε σχεδιάσει  :wink:

----------


## Alex

αφού είναι φρέσκια φρέσκια πες μας λίγο για σένα, τα ενδιαφέροντά σου

----------

